# chieftain



## guthers (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone got one and what do you think,we are hopefully going to buy one at pickering(if the deal is right)


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

yes we have one just got back from a 3 week holiday and there is 7 of us and the room was spot on and we are going to the show this year just for a look around we got a good deal last year at york my van is a 08 plate and we got the 130 b/h my mate has a 160 b/h and mine is a lot better on fuel on each fill up about 2 gal a go but i got mine remaped good luck on getting a good deal on your new van


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi, I have an '05 chieftain G, had it for 5 months now, & love it 8) . Storage & payload is immense, I carry a M/cycle in the back. A 3 week tour of france on the standard 2.8 jtd returned a respectable 30 mpg. Roadholding with the tag axle is reassuring, & you soon get used to the 28' length.
Any info required please ask.

Cheers CREAKY.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

That's a lot better MPG than my mates creaky are you sure you done the maths right. He only get 22-23 MPG at best.


----------



## hankyfull (Sep 11, 2007)

We have an 05 Chieftain, but with an unusual layout! The original owners must have had it built specially.

Two lounges - the rear one we make up the double bed, and then as a breakfast room in the morning. The front lounge we only use for visitors on a Sunday! (Joke)

Smashing size, tag axle no problem. Can't seem to see anything we would change to at the moment - RV's can be too large round the lake District roads.

We also have a genny which allows charging of the leisure battery, but we haven't needed to use that yet. Have stayed on Aires without noticing that we are not connected up to elec.

Give us a reply if you need any help

Frank and Judith


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi, we have an 05 Cheiftain G. We choose this model as it ticked all our boxes, layout of lounge, at the front, , large garage and a fixed bed. We find for two of us the room is just right (but think if we took four others we would find it cramped !) The only physical problem we had was where to park it ! when we first brought it home the coalman couldn't get up the street (we live in a small village) so are haveing major alterations done to accomaodate it( at the mo we keep it on a friends farm) Knocking down the double garage attatched to the house and putting that back to its original single. building a double garage at the end of our back garden and putting a drive way through
We lovet he Cheiftain and don't envisage changing it.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

30mpg, Must have been downhill all the way!

We are all motorhomers on here not inquisitive neighbours,we know the score with fuel for goodness sake


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

im with you mate the best you can get is 25mpg no more and thats on motorway under 60mph average 23mpg is about right


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Ok folks, I need to clear this mpg thing up. (Sorry for a bit of hijacking of your post guthers!!) Had the van since april, & after every fillup, It has worked out at 27 mpg! After our France holiday, 1400 miles, & 47 gallons of diesel (213 litres), to me that works out at a nats under 30 mpg!!???
I drive the same as most of you folks, motorways at 60 etc. Please tell me if my maths are wrong??!

Creaky


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Creaky

You must tell us your secret as I'm only getting at the very best 25MPG and generally 23MPG, mine is 4 foot shorter and half a ton lighter than yours.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

I really don't know & would love to share any info. My last van (autostratus) would never return more than 23 mpg (same engine),& I was expecting similar, or worse with this one. The worse I've achieved was after a late getaway one Friday to the south coast, I gave it the beans from Cambridge to Bognor, & Still got 25 mpg????!!!!!!

Creaky.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You must have a gud un there creaky. My 2.8 Apache is even smaller & lighter than Brooms Cheyenne and I still only get 25 - 26 mpg.   

Trevor


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

the very best mph is 24 mpg up to now on mine 2.3 130 bhp 08 plate with 3000 miles on it now this has been check over 3 full tank fulls


----------

